

Control Your Google Account From the Grave - mckoss
https://www.google.com/settings/u/1/account/inactive

======
mckoss
In case your account is not yet enabled for inactivity...

 _What should happen to your photos, emails and documents when you stop using
your account? Google puts you in control._

 _You might want your data to be shared with a trusted friend or family
member, or, you might want your account to be deleted entirely. There are many
situations that might prevent you from accessing or using your Google account.
Whatever the reason, we give you the option of deciding what happens to your
data._

 _Using Inactive Account Manager, you can decide if and when your account is
treated as inactive, what happens with your data and who is notified._

------
frankacter
Not available for Google Apps Accounts:

"You are trying to access Inactive Account Manager from a Google Apps Account.
Inactive Account Manager is only available for Google Accounts."

Bummer for those of us that manage our family email via Google (ie.
dad@familyname.com)

